# 2x12 cab with Celestion 75's, good deal?



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I have no idea. I don't need a 2x12 but this was listed for $250, now it's been re-listed for $200 and seems like a pretty nice cab for the price, sell the speakers for whatever, put the ones you like in there....I don't know. 

Just throwing it out there. Not mine don't know the seller.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Probably a decent cab, HB is a budget-minded brand but that doesnt mean its bad per se.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Budda said:


> Probably a decent cab, HB is a budget-minded brand but that doesnt mean its bad per se.


Yeah I looked into the brand and it's for sure budget stuff, yet that looks like a pretty decent cab. 

I wish it were a 1x12 which is what I'm after right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah I looked into the brand and it's for sure budget stuff, yet that looks like a pretty decent cab.
> 
> I wish it were a 1x12 which is what I'm after right now.


Is there not a 112 for $150 on here right now?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Budda said:


> Is there not a 112 for $150 on here right now?


Is there? (goes and looks)


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it's $285 plus shipping from Thomann, with V30s.









🎸 Harley Benton G212 Celestion V30


Guitar Cabinet Equipped with: 2x 12" Celestion Vintage 30 speakers, Power rating: 120 W at 8 Ohm or 2 x 60 W at 16 Ohm, Inputs: 2x 6.3 mm jack, Mono / stereo switchable, Housing made of 16 mm poplar plywood, Grille with decorative strips, Made with...




www.thomann.de





BUT! There is always this option for $160, plus shipping etc.









🎸 Harley Benton G112 Celestion V30


Cabinet for Electric Guitar Equipment: 1x 12" Celestion Vintage 30 speaker, Power rating: 60 W, Impedance: 8 Ohm, 18 mm Poplar plywood housing, Half-open rear wall, Rearloaded, Trim strip, Carrying handle, Dimensions (W x H x D): 460 x 470 x 299...




www.thomann.de





These cabs are well-reviewed.


----------

